# 81-year-old man arrested in raid on a local brothel!



## Ralphy1 (Mar 3, 2015)

Perhaps this should have been put on the entertainment forum but I posted it here because it shows seniors can behave as badly as any other age group.  Of course, he could have been looking for love in all of the wrong places.  If it was me  I would blame it on senility...


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 3, 2015)

Was there a seniors discount?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 3, 2015)

:d:d:d. Yes!  Also, an early bird special!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 3, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Perhaps this should have been put on the entertainment forum but I posted it here because it shows seniors can behave as badly as any other age group.  Of course, he could have been looking for love in all of the wrong places.  If it was me  I would blame it on senility...



Where else do you go if it lasts for 4 hours????


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 3, 2015)

:bigwink:


----------



## Debby (Mar 3, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Was there a seniors discount?




Hilarious Dame Warrigal!  Such a wit!  I'm sitting here with my first morning coffee and you've started it with a chuckle so thank you for that.  I'm picturing this wizened old fella at the door with his coupon in hand.....


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 3, 2015)

And he also got to go to the head of the line!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 3, 2015)

Old Geezer asked the Madam "How much to be with one of your ladies?" 

She replied "$100."

He said "You are putting me on!"

She replied "Then that would be $150."


----------



## jujube (Mar 3, 2015)

I heard he was charged with "assault with a dead weapon".


----------



## Pappy (Mar 3, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Was there a seniors discount?



Only if he got there before 6:00PM.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 3, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> Where else do you go if it lasts for 4 hours????



To the hospital?


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 3, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> To the hospital?



Or maybe a few of the neighbors houses.


----------



## jujube (Mar 3, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> Where else do you go if it lasts for 4 hours????



They have a pill for that problem now.....it's called "****** Falls".


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Mar 3, 2015)

"Sir, are your tighty whities a little baggy."  "Depends!"

"81 years old?  When was your last EKG?"  "EKG... Excitingly Kinky Girl?  Oh, about an hour ago!"

"Sir, you're not wearing underpants!!"  "Well, ma'am, I just came from my doctor's office.  He said he needed a stool sample, urine sample, and semen sample.  I just left him my underpants!"


----------



## Laurie (Mar 4, 2015)

Well, I'm only 78 next birthday, but I hope that in another three years I'll still be able to perform as well as I have always done,, and as I can at the moment.

And before the sarcastic comments come in, I've never had any complaints!

Sad to see such ageist comments on a Seniors' Forum!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2015)

Oh Laurie..it's not ageist when people are laughing at themselves...it's called Humour...and in this day of mad PC'ness..we need to be able to laugh at ourselves there's hardly anything left these days that we *Can* laugh about


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 4, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Oh Laurie..it's not ageist when people are laughing at themselves...it's called Humour...and in this day of mad PC'ness..we need to be able to laugh at ourselves there's hardly anything left these days that we *Can* laugh about




.


----------



## Kadee (Mar 4, 2015)

While we were traveling in the caravan in 2004, we visited a  Gold mining town in Western Australia, The town has two of the few legal brothels in Australia one of which has been in business since the 1800's 
However many of the mine workers now have what is known as fly in fly out jobs where they work for maybe two weeks on two off,  many go home while off work as a consequence, the brothels, in the area no longer have the clients , income they once had. 
If you go into the tourist office in the town looking for tours , you more than likely will.be offered a tour of either the " old" brothel or the newer one 
We went on the 2 hour tour  of the old one and wheather you choose to believe the stories the madam tells you is up to you,we thought it was interesting, on the wide age group who "visit". The tour cost us $15 each 
I personally don't have a problem with well run establishments.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2015)

OH LOL Kadee...I've never heard of that before..a tour of a brothel?...I don't think it would be high on my agenda during a Holiday


----------



## Kadee (Mar 4, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> OH LOL Kadee...I've never heard of that before..a tour of a brothel?...I don't think it would be high on my agenda during a Holiday


I agreed to go after speaking to the tourist office who said it was an interesting history / stories of the town,
of course it was a day time tour didn't see anyone other than the madam.
Beleive it or not it's very a popular tour, I guess for many it could or would be a curiosity thing.
The place was very clean and tidy


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 5, 2015)

Many bedrooms are no more than brothels if you get my drift...


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 5, 2015)

Kadee, is this the brothel you toured? 
 IMO it's little more than a series of stables.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 5, 2015)

Guys aren't interested ambience...  But the pink doors are attractive...


----------



## Pappy (Mar 5, 2015)

*n elderly man goes into a brothel and tells the madam he would like a young girl for the night.  Surprised, she looks at the ancient man and asks how old he is. 
'I'm 90 years old,' he says. 
'90?' replies the woman. 'Don't you realize you've had it?'
'Oh, sorry,' says the old man. 'How much do I owe you?' 
*









​










​


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 5, 2015)

But are you getting any compliments?   Sorry, couldn't resist...nthego:


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 5, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Guys aren't interested ambience...  But the pink doors are attractive...



Even more attractive with a painted bawd sitting in the doorway.

Stella, Madam of the Hay Street brothel






http://nla.gov.au/nla.pic-vn3092962


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 5, 2015)

Yikes!  Are you sure that she is not a he?


----------



## jujube (Mar 5, 2015)

We drove out from Vegas one day to see the Brothel Art Museum in Crystal, Nevada, which is a "brothel town".  Unfortunately it, like most of the brothels, was closed on Mondays. Bummer (referring to seeing the art museum, not visiting the brothels).  There was a big sign on each brothel (mobile homes) that said "Brothel closed today....go to Butterfly Ranch" (which was the one that stayed open on Mondays).  Apparently Mondays are very slow in the business, but there's always that chance that SOMEBODY has the urge and the money.....


----------



## Kadee (Mar 5, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Kadee, is this the brothel you toured?
> IMO it's little more than a series of stables.



yes that's the one in Kalgoorlie, as mentioned it's very old , We were not interested in looking at NEW" one just down the road


----------



## Kadee (Mar 5, 2015)

I don't know if it's true or not one story the madam told us ,was that brothels save many marriages?.. 
According to her, some married men are clients due to their wife's being ill , or not interested,therefore SOME visit a brothel rather than disrupting the family by moving on, or having the turmoil of selling homes and businesses


----------



## Catraoine (Mar 5, 2015)

:woohoo1:Are you sure you are not my husband Laurie??


----------

